# Go Pitbull Picture game



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I got this from another forum I visit...

Name a place or thing to take a picture with your Pit Bull. First person to go out, take, and post the picture picks the next one. Must be a picture taken after the challenge picked. Try not to make it impossible. no photochops. If nobody else gets the picture within 1 week the person that picked it can choose a new one. New challenge must be picked when picture of the last one was posted

I will start and make it easy to get the game rolling

Take a picture of your Pit in his/her crate


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

*...*

I guess I'll start.

Picture of your dog in his/her crate:









Next: Picture of your in a swimming pool.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dangit, too cold to post one in the swimming pool right now bahaha. ill get the next one

SOMEONE DO THIS i think its the coolest.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

is it ok i used an old one cause its way to cold to put him in one now








ok take one with the dog on a car roof


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

okay we aren't allowed to post pictures if they were taken previously right? cuz i have tons on car roofs but they're from the summer. hahhaha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i guess i messed the game up on the first try


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dunno. maybe. LMAO. 

PS: blue looks like hes peeing in the pool and very happy about it HAHAH


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Oh Oh!!! Now get a pic of yer dog takin a dump! AGhahahahaha!!!! Yeah, I gotta few of those


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont have a swimming pool.. does the river count?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok we suck at this game!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

sorry but i think most of us here are going to cheat. its gona happen!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

o well! this will probabluy keep the game going for a long time!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ok take one with the dog on a car roof












lolz


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!! now you pic one to take


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

yikes! i would never let my dog on my car roofs. i just got a new paint job haha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz 

1: not my car
2: doesnt drive
3: my boss wants it to be gotten rid of anyways
4: i cant stop them LMAO



um... what to take... what to takeeeeee. 
how about one of your dog chasing their favorite toy

(lame, but im lame too  )


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

does the toy have to be in the shot?








if not trudi after the spring pole i belive or maybe the chickens either way she loves them both


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahaha i thought it was posting pics of the dogs in there crate..I didn't really read it the whole way through..oops


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok post a pic of your dog pooping


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

You can use old pictures. As long as they fit. 

Make sure you don't repost one that was already done.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ok post a pic of your dog pooping


ha ha ha ha ha here you go


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Post a pic of your dog on the spring pole


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lolz


boy id be mad


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

a pic of flirtpolin


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, keep the game going!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

thaim said:


> a pic of flirtpolin


here it is










Post a pic of your dog in the grass


----------

